# Largest vise in the world



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Build it and they will come... It's the BFV Model. :biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That rivals a 6 ft. stainless Vernier Caliper I once saw. It was labeled NFS.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

NFS? "not _______ stainless"? :wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

jklingel said:


> NFS? "not _______ stainless"? :wink2:


*not for sale*. it was in a store on display that sold all kinds of repurposed aircraft parts.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

roger that. i was kidding. what i alluded to, in an obscure manner, was "not %$#^ing stainless". cheers. j


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The bolt down holes look tiny for something that big. Big mouth small nuts.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't find my worlds smallest anvil I made. Now I'm thinking I should have made it bigger.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The photo can be a bit deceiving as to scale. It’s bigger than it first appears.

Here are the specs on it.

13"x 2-1/2" jaws
19-3/4" opening
1-3/4" 5 TPI acme screw
1-1/8"x 24" handle
6"x 9" slide
Bronze slide wear plates, meatball, rear pilot and thrust bearing
24 "x 48" x 1-1/2" baseplate

Not sure if the builder every weighed it, but it’s GD heavy. Just that baseplate was abt 490 lbs, before beveling it and holes.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Oso954 said:


> The photo can be a bit deceiving as to scale. It’s bigger than it first appears.
> 
> Here are the specs on it.
> 
> ...



Any indication 'why'? 'Why not' is an acceptable answer.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe I missed it but is everyone is assuming this is made of metal?:smile:


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

cast iron, as best as i could tell. maybe steel.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

jklingel said:


> cast iron, as best as i could tell. maybe steel.


I doubt cast iron, that would mean making a pattern and a mold and having it poured in a cast iron foundry, that's an enormous amount of work for only one vise. You can also see milling marks on the part that slides in and out.

Still a lot of work, and if it's one piece, that's a very large piece of steel to start with. 

You could figure it out by looking inside it where it's not finished or painted.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Any indication 'why'? 'Why not' is an acceptable answer.


With only those 2 choices, it would be in the “Why not”.

Alaskan’s are known for doing crazy things in their workshops during the winter time. The further North they are, the crazier they get. At this time of year, there is less than 4 hours between sunrise and sunset in Fairbanks.


----------



## tmittelstaedt (Nov 7, 2018)

Probably was made for a cheap low budget horror flick "Now Clarice we are just going to put your head in this here vice..."


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

tmittelstaedt said:


> Probably was made for a cheap low budget horror flick "Now Clarice we are just going to put your head in this here vice..."


I think Joe Pesci did that in Casino.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a pretty big one, from the Web:


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

OK, I'll bite. Why does a Woodworking shop need a 13-inch vise? 


Usually that style of vise is for Metalworking use.


----------

